# When to give up



## shep1978 (Aug 22, 2016)

My pup is now 29 weeks old and we have been taping his one ear for 8-9 weeks. The ear will stay up for a day and then fall back over and even when it stays up for the day it is still very weak. His other ear has been up since he was 4 months or so. 

How long do we continue this? The Vet told me last week to keep taping and he thought that ear would eventually be up on it's own and the taping it up would help him be used to it standing. The pup is huge at around 70lbs and even though his teeth are in some are still small and have some growing. Any opinions?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

The time to give up is when you decide to give up. He's seven months old? Do you mind if one ear flops? I had a Dobe whose one ear flopped. I looked at her one day when she was two and realized it was up. Not sure when that happened. Are you paying the vet to tape the ear?


----------



## shep1978 (Aug 22, 2016)

Deb said:


> The time to give up is when you decide to give up. He's seven months old? Do you mind if one ear flops? I had a Dobe whose one ear flopped. I looked at her one day when she was two and realized it was up. Not sure when that happened. Are you paying the vet to tape the ear?


6 months and 21 days. I really want two pointy ears. I'm taping them myself after being shown by the VET months ago, I was just as the vet last week getting him fixed.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

shep1978 said:


> 6 months and 21 days. I really want two pointy ears. I'm taping them myself after being shown by the VET months ago, I was just as the vet last week getting him fixed.



I think you answered your own question. *G* If you're not ready to give up, then you'll keep taping. Ask his breeder if he's ever had any with a floppy ear.


----------



## shep1978 (Aug 22, 2016)

Deb said:


> I think you answered your own question. *G* If you're not ready to give up, then you'll keep taping. Ask his breeder if he's ever had any with a floppy ear.


The breeder states both parents have strong ears and both parents are from well known lines.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Have you tried these:

Dog Ear Support Forms | All K-9

I am thinking of putting one in one of my girl's ears, here were up, now its down again. she is about as old as your pup, haven't taped yet. It does tell you what to use to glue them in, you buy that separately I think.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Well... I didn't even START taping until 10 months old. It was on a wing and a prayer. Didn't think it would work as my guy has weak ears to boot. 

Low and behold they went up. He has a little weak spot in the side because I really really suck at taping and didn't have that area properly supported. Had I been more skilled I have no doubt they would have come out perfect.

I did heavy diet supplementing too. Lots of knox gelatin. Lots of raw chicken feet. For the collagen. I even made my own "ears up" treats in the dehydrator with liver, kale, papaya, orange, cottage cheese and more gelatin as vitamins A, C and D are important for cartilage production and repair. 

I wouldn't give up till closer to a year.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

I would bet, from what you described, the ear will come up on its own. Big frame, teeth are not all the way in, good history. Jupiter (my GSD) is Almost 9 months and had a left ear issue. Teeth started bleeding real bad around 7 months and the next 2 or 3 days later it went up. was a little floppy while running but they are catching up with him finally. Good Luck!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

shep1978 said:


> 6 months and 21 days. I really want two pointy ears. I'm taping them myself after being shown by the VET months ago, I was just as the vet last week getting him fixed.


I'm curious if neutering at that age will affect the ear...
Anyone know? Loss of hormones with already weak ears


----------



## shep1978 (Aug 22, 2016)

Per the vet, no.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Give him a chewable that lasts a long time. Take him out at night a lot because they are more alert at night and use their ears to point towards strange sounds. Make him really use those ears. It's not too late.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> I'm curious if neutering at that age will affect the ear...
> Anyone know? Loss of hormones with already weak ears


Good question. It affects bones and growth, not sure if it would have an impact on cartilage.


----------



## shep1978 (Aug 22, 2016)

Casto said:


> I would bet, from what you described, the ear will come up on its own. Big frame, teeth are not all the way in, good history. Jupiter (my GSD) is Almost 9 months and had a left ear issue. Teeth started bleeding real bad around 7 months and the next 2 or 3 days later it went up. was a little floppy while running but they are catching up with him finally. Good Luck!


He does have back molars coming in also. I will keep taping and checking every 7 days.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

shep1978 said:


> My pup is now 29 weeks old


i can't help other than a tip. people don't count in weeks past 8 unless they are a pregnant female. i have no clue what 29 weeks is. sure i can divide but who likes to? nobody. 

hope the ear goes up. that's why it took over a year to find my last puppy. i needed a good breeder with pups with ears up and ready to sell at 8 weeks. even my pup before that, half the litter was ears up and half down. i picked the most ambitious/wandered off more with ears up. i could be wrong but it the are up at 8 weeks, they sometimes go down again and back up at teething but you know they'll go back up.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't want to hear the "o you picked a dog on looks". yes partially. it was my money i bought what i wanted.


----------

